# lumber storage and sales



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Going to build all my own structures (because i like doing it) for my new S gauge AF layout.

posted this build in the layout forum but I will continue it here instead.

got started on a 2 floor 80' long lumber storage and sales building.











once the frame was made I set down to hand cutting hardwood flooring for the new storage facility 







this area of the building will be for things such as fencing, burlap sacks ect



I found out that if you get some glue on your fingers wile laying the flooring to rub it off on the flooring and it gave it that "worn look"


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Superb work! Is that basswood or balsa?


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

golfermd said:


> Superb work! Is that basswood or balsa?


thanks! the majority of it is base wood


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

and yes (before anyone asks) i am saving all the sawdust and shavings and pieces from the build that i create for piles in the mill I will eventually make.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looking really good. I like the way you laid the flooring. Adds a nice character to the structure.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

walls up in the small area





this will be the second floor in the area where you would pick up odds and sodds



2nd floor framing done in main area





7 - 8' x 4' scale sheets of plywood







stick pins cut down for bolts (i think they work for scale)



did the main braces as well as you will be able to see them in the layout when done.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

great job


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

midlifekrisiz said:


> 7 - 8' x 4' scale sheets of plywood


Those look a little thick. You'll have to sand them down.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

did a bit more on the lumber shed

frame started for access to upper floor as well as door opening for the sundry's area







see the hook to hang rope on


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Fantanstic work.:appl:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great job. I wish I had the patience and skill for a build like that. Oh well, I'll just look at yours! Great detailing work. I like the bolts.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> Great job. I wish I had the patience and skill for a build like that. Oh well, I'll just look at yours! Great detailing work. I like the bolts.


thanks man.....i think i like the building more than anything.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

got some more work on the storage building done over the past week.
comming along pretty well I think

bottom floor completed





top floor started (and completed)

the gap in the center of the top floor was left unfinnished for now as i am going to need the space to run wires for the warehouse lights that will be installed here pretty soon (as soon as my son-in-law orders the led lights and solders up the connections, resistors and power supply.










back wall complete


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Outstanding job! It looks great!

D.A.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Model Train Structures said:


> Outstanding job! It looks great!
> 
> D.A.


coming from a place that makes structures for displays I take that as a huge compliment


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

midlifekrisiz said:


> coming from a place that makes structures for displays I take that as a huge compliment


Thank you for that nice compliment. Your lumber shed is certainly a professionally done scratch build!

D.A.


----------

